# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Sa'adiu i madh!

## INDRITI

Emri i tij i plote eshte :e lashte: bu Abdull-llah Musherrefedin Ibni Muslihadin Saadi Shirazi.
Viti i tij i lindjes nuk dihet ne menyre te prere e te sakte por ka jetuar rreth viteve 1203 ose 1210 e deri ne vitin 1290.
Saadiu eshte nje prej perfaqesuesve me te njohur e me te shquar te letersise artistike Persiane, kryesisht asaj poetike.
Ai u lind ne krahinen e Shirazit mes viteve 1203-1208 e cila ishte nje krahine ne Iranin jugor dhe u mbrujt mes dy periudhash historike kontradiktore te lindjes se mesme ne pergjithesi dhe te Iranit ne vecanti.Vitet e para te djalerise se tij perkojne me rritjen e qyteteve te medha dhe lulezimit ne Iran e Azine e mesme si pasoje e zhvillimit te vrullshem te jetes ekonomike.Dhe vitet e mevoneshme deshmojne nje tjeter periudhe ku mongolet e Xhenxhis Khanit shkruajne me gjak historine e tyre ne vendet e lindjes se mesme, nderkohe ai qe edhe deshmitar sesi kryqezatat vazhdojne me zell vepren shkaterrimtare ne Palestine.Gjithcka ka jetuar poeti dhe gjithcka ka ndjere i pershkruan ne kryeveprat me fame boterore si gjylistani, bostani, dhe shume e shume poezi te tjera lirike te mbledhura nen titullin "kul-lijat".
Tere krijimtarine e Sa'adiut e pershkon ideja e larte humane dhe dashuria per njeriun.
Veprat kryesore te tij jane: Gjylistani (Trendafilishtja) Bostani (lulishtja) Kullijat (vepra lirike e shkruar ne gjuhen arabe).
Sa'adiu eshte nje poet i njohur ne mbare boten i cili eshte kujtuar e kujtohet me rrespekt nga figura te medha boterore. Ate e cmonte shume Getja, e citonte shpesh here Pushkini.Ne nje nga nga tregimet e tij me subjekt "nga historia e lindjes, Gorki e quan "gojemjalti Saadi" dhe shton:"shume nga fjalet e tij i shtuan ne vargun e thesareve tane".
Sa'diu ka ndikuar ne shume poete te tjere pasardhes te tij si ne Iran dhe jashte tij.Ai ka ndikuar dhe ne poetet klasine Turq si Nedim, Baki etj.
Nderkohe vlen te permendim qe edhe poeti yne kombetar i cili ka qene nje njohes i mire i persishtes te jete ndikuar shume nga Saadiu e sidomos ne poemen e tij fjalet e qiriut.
Qe te mos e zgjas shume me fjale po le te flase vete Sa'adiun, goja e tij ka pushuar se foluri por vargjet e tij rrojne ende, mesazhi i tij eshte mjaft aktual sa shpesh here duket sikur ai jeton ende mes nesh.

----------


## INDRITI

Tani do ju jap mundesine te njiheni me vargje nga kryeveprat e Saadiut te cilat jane shqiperuar mjeshterisht nga Vexhi Buharaja.

*Mos fli!*

Ne kete te vetmen shprese me shkoi jeta si flori
Te me kryhej cdo deshire qe mu ndez ne kraharuar
Sot dhe shpresa me buzeqeshi por me kot se une e di
Qe skam shprese te me kthehet jeta qe ka fluturuar.

Ja, vdekja i ra daulles per te ikur
Shendene i lini kokes syte e mi
O duar, llere, krahe,ju te gjithe
Puthuni sot me mall e dashuri.

Armiku i shpreses, vdekja ra mbi mua
Vella kujtome ti ne varr te zi
Ne gjume e shkova jeten time aq te dashur
Ndaj te keshilloj si une ti mos fli.

_Shkeputur nga Gjylitani_

----------


## INDRITI

*S'jam lypes!*

O Saadi -me thote bota-pse jeton ne varferi?
Ke burime... qe s'te lene qe te heqesh lemeri.

Ti me vjershen mbreterore more buje si nje mbret,
Pse te shtypin keshtu valle brenge e vuajtje pa kufi?

Kaq mbreter te levdojne, kaq visare po te vijne
A se di se pa visare do mbytesh ne lot e zi?

Shume thone se skifteri rron me mire se simurgu(1)
Ai kerma ha perdite, ky te ndotur s'qas ne gji.

S'do te ndodhe kjo me mua, te sovranet s'do te shkoj
S'do te endem neper porta si lypsari duaxhi.

Dhe gjilperen po te lypesh, sikur ulesh permbi gjemba
C'do e lypur neper mbreter eshte turp e lebeti.


_Simurg:"zog imagjinar qe mbahej si simbaj i pastertise trupore"
Shkeputur nga Kul-lijati._

----------


## INDRITI

Na ishte nje djale me dije,  gjykim
Qe tund'te faltoren kur mbante fjalim

I ndjere, i drejte, me nder i vulosur
Kish rrembat e faqes si shkrim i persosur.

I dinte permendesh fjalor, gramatike
Vetem ne shqiptim calonte nje cike.

Belban ish nga goja levendi djalosh
Keshtuze qe fjalen te shkoqur se thosh.

I thashe nje te urti-nje shpirt turfanda:
"qe dhembet e pare akcili si ka"

Nga fjala e vrazhde na skuqet ky burre
"Capraze dhe dokrra mos thuaj me kurre"

Ti vetem nje cen te djali na pe
Ama kaq te mira valle ku i le?

*Ne diten e madhe kush hijet shikon
S'do shohe dot Zotin qe driten veshtron.*

Te mencurin e mprehte, me shpirt si zambak
Qe kemba ne uje i shkaka vec pak,

Per nje te rreshqitur me gjemb mos e ther
Te urtet kane thene :bleta: ylyrin ti merr"

*Pa gjembat qe therin nuk gjen trendafil
Pse vuan nga nga gjembat, ti lulet mbeshtill.

Kush eshte nga zemra katran edhe pleh
Palloit te bukur vec kembet i sheh.

O vetullbunace,ndericimi te vlen
Pasqyra e veshur asgje s'te rrefen.

Merr rrugen qe kurre s'te con ne mjerim
Jo shkronjen qe gishtin m'i veke si trim.

C'me shihke te meten qe tjetri na ka
Pa pare me pare ti tenden si tra.

Ti turpet e botes o tim mos zbulo
Ler turpet e botes , te tuat shiko.

Nje preherperlyer c'ta rrahim si pis
Kur preheri yne vjen ere gjiris?

Mos thuaj per tjetrin je dreq i pashembull
Qe ti te na tundesh se vete je engjell!

Me pare shporr vete te ligen si shtrige
Pastaj thuaj miqveos beni te lige.

Zer veshet sa here qe dokrra degjon
Mbyll syte kur tjetrin pa rroba shikon.

Pse qenkam me gjolla ti me kot mos pall
Bej keq a bej mire, jam vete hamall.*

Per njeze te mete gje gjenke tek ne
Virtyti i bujshem s'groposet ne dhe.

Si hasmi i Sa'adiut qe vjershen i kqyr
Me goje thur lavde, por ne shpirt qymyr.

Nga kaq hollesira asnjera se bind
nje shkonjez te shohe nderkrehet si xhind.

Cdo vetull qe shohim nuk eshte si hark
Festekut haji thelbin, berthamen hidh larg.

_Shkeputur nga "Bostani" i Saadiut, shqiperoi Vexhi Buharaja._

----------


## INDRITI

*Urtesi.*

Nuk perleshen kurre dy njerez me tru
as dhe nje i ditur me nje mendjehu.

I krisuri ne shan e ne flet bajat
I mencuri embel zemren ja tulat.

Dy te urte nuk kepusin ne fill pe
Shkemb  ne u be njeri tjetri behet dhe.

Ama ne qellofshin qe te dy me brire
Terhiq, terhiq, kepusin dhe zinxhire.

_Shkeputur nga "Gjylistani"_

----------


## MI CORAZON

A ka mundesi ndonjeri te postoje me shume vargje nga "Gjylistani dhe bostani " ( ne shqip ) , se me duhen urgjentisht. 

Thank you

----------


## INDRITI

Ne fakt nuk e kam per momentin librin sepse ma ka marre nje shok, por edhe nese do e kisha nuk te ndimoj dot kaq urgjetisht sepse jam edhe shume i zene.
do ti bie une dalengadale qe te gjitha.
sot mjaftohu me keto;

*Kur Gomarin e ngarkuar mu ne balte e sheh rrezuar
Ne s'mund tjetër qaj me zemër edhe rrugës mbaja drejt
Por ne e pyete si ra brenda mu ne balte i mjeruar
Atëherë mi pervish duart e nga balta nxirrma shpejt.*

*Gjylistani.*

----------


## shigjeta

*Pikëza e shiut
*
Pikëza e shiut ra që lart nga retë
Mbi një kreshtë dallge mu në mes të detit.

"Si do bëj, e mjera, - zu të psherëtijë, -
Kjo humnerë e egër do të më përpijë!"

Po molusku vajti me gjak e mbuloi,
Pikëzës mes dallgësh jetën i shpëtoi.

Dhe tani që deti ujrat ka ndërruar,
Atë e ka Shahu perlën më të çmuar.

_perktheu Jorgo Bllaci_

----------


## Çaushi

*MIKES...*

Ti që thua ska më dhimbje
Sesa ndarja nga mikesha !
Kur ke shpresën e takimit,
Dhembja bie shpejt nga pesha.

Bota duhet që të tundet 
Nga kaq lotë që derdh unë;
Por ç'e do se kur qaj unë,
Bota bën të thellin gjumë.

Loti-ngjyrë i qepallës,
Përmbi faqet si shafrane 
Shkruan të zemrës historinë,
Ç'i do fjalët, moj xhanane?

Hodha gur mbi të pamendët ,
I pamend u bëra vetë;
Por ndëshkimi që po vuaj 
Para fajit ësht'i  zbehtë.

O moj erëz e veriut ,
Po të qe se piqem prapë,
Qoft'uruar ajo zonjëz
Që mundime sdo më japë!

Shpesh te muri kaloj ditën
Brenga zemrën kur ma bren;
Për rrëfim vend më të mirë
Se nga muri s'ke ku gjen.

Në do mjalt' argjend të bardhë,
Asohere duro thumbin 
Dhe për hir të buzëmjaltes 
Mba mbi kokë Bisitunin.

Si llastar të hidhet shtati,
Shtatselvi, moj plot me nure,
Nën kupën që vertitet
S'e ke shoqen moj manure.

Ti selvis'i shembëllen, moj,
Por selvia s'mund të ecë,
Ti me hënen shembëllen, moj,
Veçse se hëna është memece.

Mos më shaj në hunba mendjen,
Se s'gjen hënë pa lëngatë,
As dhe trëndafil pa gjemba
As dhe ditë pa një natë.

Kur s'të kam ty në parajsë,
S'më shkon vera ndër lëndina,
Mu në ferr të jem me ty ,
Fllad me duket suferina.

"O saadi, - më thonë shokët ,- 
Ngrije tendën te lulishtja !"  

Trëndafilen që lyp unë 
nuk e ka trëndafilishtja.

Trëndafile, moj e bukur,
Që ke nam mbi lule shumë!
Mijë vjet behar të bëjë,
Ti më s'gjen bilbil si unë....

----------


## INDRITI

> *[="2"]MIKES...[/SIZE]*
> 
> Ti që thua ska më dhimbje
> Sesa ndarja nga mikesha !
> Kur ke shpresën e takimit,
> Dhembja bie shpejt nga pesha.
> 
> Bota duhet që të tundet 
> Nga kaq ë që derdh unë;
> ...


*
Kjo eshte e shkeputur nga permbledhja Kul-lijjat e te madhit Saadi.*

Bukur, dhe mos perto si puna ime te na sjellesh ende te tjera.

----------


## INDRITI

Dhe qe te mbetemi tek Mikeshat po sjell dicka nga *Gjylistani.*

Jo moj se heq doren nga gjinjte e tua
Goditme po deshe me shpaten shkendi
Vec teje s'ka strehe, foleze per mua
Ne iksha prej teje do vi prape tek ti.

_Shqiperoi Vexhi Buharaja._

----------


## Çaushi

KËNGË...

Veç me shpresën e agimit e gdhij natën në mundim,
Ndoshta, mike, erën tënde më sjell era në agim.

Çudi, druri i dashurisë s'po jep pemët që pres unë,
Ndonëse derdhet posi shiu mbi të loti i mallit tim!

Pragun tënd, moj mikja ime, si ta lë, moj a s'më thua,
Kur s'më lënë të largohem të degdisem në mërgim?

Ti me pallën, moj të ndarjes seç më vrave,seç më humbe,
Tani eja, zemra ime, falme jetë pa mbarim!

Se sa ditë bëra netë në ktë ëndërr kaq të ëmbël, 
Qe me ty, moj të bëj netët posi ditë me shkelqim.

Faj e turpe a kam bërë që s'më flet me mall të valshëm ?
E ç'të bëra që kërkoke të më tretësh në largim?

Dhe pse qenke e "pabesë" për ty lutem natë e ditë,
Dhe pse s'paske dashurinë, të kërkoj me mallëngjim.

S'do pushoj duke kënduar dashurin' e mikes sime,
Vetëm vdekja do ta ndalë këtë gojë në shfrime.

Pse këndoke gjithë jetën këtë këngë o Saadi,
S'ka fund fjal' e dashurisë, s'ka të shterur ky burim.

----------


## INDRITI

*Dhe ne eshte e embel, sheqer fjala juaj
E cilter, e paster, e bukur, e ndjere....
E fole nje here, serish mos e thuaj
Se dhe embelsira nuk hahet dy here.*

_Gjylistani._

----------


## Çaushi

*
GRUAJA E MIRE DHE GRUAJA E KEQE*

Një grua e bukur që skuqet kur flet,
Të shoqin e varfër e bën si një mbret.

Si mbreti ti jetën kaloje mbi dhe,
Se shoke si do vetë në gjit më ke!

Pse brenga heq ditën, hiç brengë mos ki.
Se natën ke shoqen, balsam mu në gji.

Ke shoqen besnike dhe çerdhen të ngritur, 
Urata e zotit mbi ty paska zbritur.

Amvisa e bukur pa ndot e pa faj
Është vet' parajsa për shokun e saj.

Qëllimin e zemrës arrin veç ai,
Që zemër e së shoqes lufton si e tij.

A është e dlirtë dhe gojësheqer?
Shih dritën e bardhë dhe hijet i ler!

Një grua e mirë, të pashmes ia shkon,
Se rrojtja pa grindë shëmtimnë e mbulon.

Kurbatka i ka marrë të folmen si mjaltë
Perisë që është përbrenda si baltë.

Si qumësht pi hirrën që burri ia sjell,
Xanxarja qumështin si hirrë e vjell.

Një grua e mirë jeton si manare 
Por zoti të ruajt prej gruas xanxare!

Bilbili që pranë ka galën maraz, 
S'ka tjetër veç t'ikë nga burgu kafaz.

Prandaj nepër botë ti brish si mjerush!
Po z'bëre si thash, rri digju në prush!

Më mirë je zbathur se çizmet burgji,
Më mirë udhëtimi se grinda në shtëpi.

Në burg të kadiut më mirë më je 
Se pranë shtëpisë në mjegull dhe re.

Në odat e tua gëzimi s'ka vend,
Kur zër'i sat shoqe e mbyt zërin tënd.

Bajram ngjan mërgimi për t'urtin njeri 
Që grua me xhinde na ka në shtëpi.

Kur fjalën e burrit s'e futka në vesh,
Ahere i shoqi çitjanet pse s'vesh.

Kur zuskën budalle si grua ke pranë,
Mos thuaj u martova, thuaj: gjeta belanë.

Kur kilen e elbit s'ta mban amanet,
Hambarin e grurit ma qaj me lezet.

I lumtur kush gruan e ka deli femër,
Të dlirë nga dora, të dlirë në zemër.

Një zuske që niset për trimin jaran,
I thuaj: "Tët shoq moj na nxi me tigan!"

Kur kjo i buzëqesh dikujt që s'e njeh,
Ahere mos thuaj: "jam burrë" se je pleh!

Kur sheh se ajo dridhet si gjethja në pleh,
Mendim të patundëshem mos prit, se s'të jep!

Shpëto nga kjo grua në Nil shko e bjer!
Më mirë i vdekur se gjall'e pa nder.
...........

----------


## Pellazgu

Pashë një burrë me paraqitjen por jo me karakterin e një dervishi, ulur në një kuvend, i cili kish nisur një sherr, dhe duke pas hapur regjistrat e ankesave, shante të pasurit, duke pohuar më në fund se dora e pushtetit të dervishëve për të bërë mirë ishte lidhur, dhe këmba e synimit të pasanikëve për të bërë mirë ishte thyer.

_I çliruari nuk ka para
I pasuri liri nuk ka_

Unë, që i gëzohesha pasurisë së burrave të mëdhenj i quajta këto fjalë fyese dhe thashë:
Or miku im i mirë, të pasurit janë burim të ardhurash për fukaranë dhe vend dyndjesh për oshënarë, caqe peligrimazhi për udhëtarët, dhe lehtësues të barrës për të tjerët. Ata shtrojnë vakte ushqimi dhe janë pjesëmarrës për të ushqyer vartësit e shërbëtorët e tyre, tepricat e bujarisë së tyre duke ua dhënë të veve, të moshuarve, të afërmve dhe fqinjve.

_Të kamurit, për besimtarët duhet të harxhojnë, zotime e bujari.
Të dhjetat, zeqatin, robçlirimin, dhuarata e kurbane të bëjnë
E si mund t’ua arrish pushtetin atyre që kanë mundësi
Vetëm përkuljet në lutje të kryejnë- e këto me njëqind ndërhyrje, vallë?
_

Po të ketë efikasitet në pushtet për të qënë bujar dhe në mundësinë për të kryer detyrat fetare, të pasurit mund ta përfotjnë atë më mirë, ngase ata kanë para të japin për lëmoshë, rrobat i kanë të pastra, reputacioni është i mbrojtur, zemrat i kanë të shlodhura. Përderisa pushteti i bindjes mvaret nga lypsarë të mbarë dhe lutja e rregullt nga rrobat e hijshme, është evidente se barqet e uritura nuk kanë veçse fare pak takat. Një duarbosh nuk mund të jetë xhymert, këmbët në vargonj nuk mund të ecin, dhe asnjë e mirë nuk vjen nga barkboshi.

_Gjumë të trazuar natën bën
Ai që për nesër s’ka nga ja mban
Miza në verë mbledh bereqet
Që në dimër ta ketë ca më të lehtë_

Çliruar nga gajlet dhe fukara nuk shkojnë bashkë, ashtu si rehatia në varfëri- diçka e pamundur. Një njeri i pasur është i zënë me përkushtimet e mbrëmjes, kurse i varfri e ka mendjen se ç’do të hajë për darkë. E si mund të jenë ata të ngjashëm?

_Kush kushtet plotësuar i ka, me lutje është i zënë
Ai që kushtet i ka hallakat, mendja thuajse e ka lënë._

Lutjet e atyre që janë në mbrothësi kanë gjasa t’u pranohen, me vëmendjen më shumë të përqëndruar dhe jo të hallakatur e të shqetësuar. Duke patur të ardhura të siguruara, ata mund të marrin pjesë më lehtë në lutje. Arabi thotë: Unë kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu ndaj varfërisë së skajshme dhe fqinjve që nuk i dua. Është gjithashtu edhe një gojdhënë. Varfëria është faqezezë në të dyja botët. Ai m’u kundërvu duke më pyetur nëse e kisha dëgjuar thënien e pejgamberit: Varfëria është lavdia ime. Unë iu përgjigja: Shsht. Princi i botës e kish fjalën për varfërinë e luftëtarëve në fushëbetejën e pranimit me përtesë dhe e dorëzimit ndaj shigjetës së kësmetit; jo për ata që veshin rrobën e arnuar të të drejtit, por që shesin sasitë e vogla që ua kanë dhënë si lëmoshë.

_O daullegjëmues, e pa gjë në të
Kur koha e përpjekjes të vijë, çfarë do të bësh, pa patur me se?
Prej njerëzve, mënjanë fytyrën e lakmisë ktheje, nëse burrë je
Tespijeve njëmijë rruazesh mos u beso, që në dorë vetë i ke._

Një dervish pa njohuri hyjnore, nuk rresht gjersa varfëria e tij, kulmon në mosbesim, sepse varfëria është pothuajse baraz me të qënit i pafè, sepse cullaku nuk mund të vishet pa para, as i burgosuri të lirohet. Si munden të ngjashmit me ne të arrijnë pozitat e tyre të larta, e si mundet dora dhuruese t’i ngjajë asaj përftuese. A nuk e dini se Zoti, më i lartëuari e më i lavdishmi, e përmend në fjalën e tij të zbuluar Kënaqësitë e xhenetit- Ata do të kenë një farë begatie në xhenet, që të thotë ty se ata që janë të zënë me gajle për të mbijetuar, janë të përjashtuar nga kënaqësia e besimit të thellë, dhe se mbretëria e kohës së lirë ndodhet nën ringun e dispozitës të caktuar.

  I eturi botën e  sheh
Të tërë si gurrë, kur fle.

Kudo që të shohësh dikë që skamjen ka përjetuar, dhe pikëllimin ka shijuar, veten në aventura të këqia ta ketë hedhur, duke mos iu shmangur pasojave, ai nuk i trembet ndëshkimit të jezidit, dhe nuk e dallon të rregulltën nga e parregullta.

_Një qen që me një top dhè qëllohet
Të gëzohet kërkon, për kocka mendohet
E kur dy burra bartin një kufomë
I pangrëni për sofër të shtruar e kujton.
_

Por zotëruesi i pasurisë, nga i Gjithëpushtetshmi shihet me një sy të mirë prej veprimeve të ligjshme të tij dhe ruhet nga të paligjshmet që mund të kryejë. Ndonëse unë nuk e kam spjeguar plotësisht këtë çështje dhe as argumentat e përmendura. Unë mbështetem në kuptimin tënd të drejtësisë të më thuash nëse ke parë ndonjëherë ndonjë lypsar me duart e lidhura pas shpine, apo një varfanjak që në burg është futur, apo një vello e pafajësisë të griset, a një dorë fajtori të pritet, përveçse si pasojë e varfërisë? Burrat zemër-luanë, në saj të domosdoshmërisë janë kapur në miniera që u qe dashur të gërrmonin për të grabitur shtëpi dhe thembrat u qenë shpuar. Është gjithashtu e mundur që një dervish i shtyrë nga dëshira e ngutshme e epshit, dhe i paaftë ta përmbajë veten, mund të kryejë mëkat sepse barku bosh dhe organet seksuale janë binjakë, që domethënë janë fëmijë të të njëjtit bark. Pra nëse njëri kënaqet edhe tjetri, po ashtu, njësoj. Kam dëgjuar se njëdervish ishte parë të kryente një veprim të shëmtuar me një të ri, dhe ndonëse ai ishte vënë para turpërimit, ai gjithashtu rrezikonte të qëllohej me gurë. Ai thotë: «O muslimanë, unë nuk kam pushtet të martohem me një grua dhe nuk mund ta përmbaj veten. Çfarë të bëj unë? Në Islam nuk ka murgjëri». Mes shkaqeve që prodhojnë kënaqësi dhe mbrothësi të brendshme tek njerëzit e pasur, fakti që mund të llogaritet, është se ata çdo natë marrin një të dashur në krahë dhe çdo ditë mund të sodisin një të re, shkëlqimi i së cilës ja kalon atij të mëngjesit, që i bën këmbët e selvive ecëse ta fshehin veten të hutuara.

_Grushtin në gjakun e të dashurve të zhysësh
Si majat e gishtrinjve me ngjyrë xinxifesh të lyesh._

Është e pamundur që me shtatin e tij të hijshëm të sillet rrotull gjërave të ndaluara a të argëtojë qëllimet e shkatërrimit të vetes.

_Si mundet vallë ai që hyrinë për në xhenet e mori prè
Të mirat e Jagmës t’i vërejë
Ai që hurmat e shijshme përpara i ka
Pemën me gurë pse të gjuajë për ta?
_

Shumica e duarboshëve e ndotin fundin e modestisë me mëkate, dhe të uriturit vjedhin bukë.

_Kur qeni mizor në mish të freskët bie
Nuk pyet a është gomar i Hasanit a deve i Alije._

Sa gra modeste kanë rënë në shthurje të plotë në sajë të skamjes, duke hedhur tej në erë të çnderimit reputacionin e tyre të çmuar!

_
Fuqia e maturisë me urinë nuk pajtohet
Skamja frenat prej dorës besimtarit ja rrëmben._

Teksa thoja këto fjalë, një dervishi i iku freri i durimit nga duart, nxori shpatën e gjuhës së tij, bëri që kali i gojëtarisë së tij të kalojë me marifet në fushën e turpit, dhe tha: Ti e teprove me lëvadatat tuja për pasanikët dhe ke folur aq shumë broçkulla saqë ata mund të merren si ilaç ndaj varfërisë, apo si çelës për në hambaret e begatisë; ndërsa janë një tufë fodullësh, tangërlliksash e mashtruesish dhe njerëz të neveritshëm, teksa grumbullojnë pasuri dhe para dhe janë aq të etur për dinjitet e bollëk, saqë as nuk flasin me fukarenjtë, përveçse me përbuzje, dhe i shohin ata me mospërfillje. Ata i marrin shkollarët për lypsarë dhe i fyejnë të varfërit në saj të bollëkut që zotërojnë vetë dhe lavdia e dinjitetit që ata mendojnë se është trashëguar në ta. Ata qëndrojnë në pozita të larta dhe besojnë se janë më të mirë se çdokush tjetër. Ata kurrë nuk tregojnë mirësi ndaj ndokujt dhe nuk i njohin normat e sjelljes së urtakëve, se ai që është më i pakët se të tjerët në besim por i epërm në pasuri është i fuqishëm në dukje por fukara në të vërtetë.

_Kur një zavall, në saj të pasurisë, fodull sillet ndaj një urtaku
Një bythë gomari merre, dhepse një ka i parfomusur mund të jetë._

Unë i thashë:
Mos mendo se është e lejueshme t’i fyesh ata se janë zotërues të bujarisë. Ai u rikthye: Ti je gabim. Ata janë robër të parasë. E, ç’dobi ka prej tyre si rè të stërmëdha, por pa shi? Si burime drite, diej që mbi askënd nuk ndriçojnë? Ata u kanë hipur kalit të aftësive por nuk e përdorin; një hap nuk marrin mundimin të hedhin përhir të Zotit, dhe një derhem s’e harxhojnë pa nxjerrë detyrime e fyerje. Ata kanë mbledhur pasuri me vështirësi, e ruajnë me vrazhdësi dhe e braktisin pa dëshirë, ashtu sipas thënies së njerëzve shembullorë se argjendi i një kopraci do dalë nga dheu kur ai të futet në dhè.

_Dikush pasurinë me zor e telashe mbledh
E nëse tjetri vjen, ai pa asnjërin e merr.
_

Unë iu kundërpërgjigja: Ti nuk ke mësuar mbi kopracinë e të pasurve përveçse me arsyen e varfërisë, ose përndryshe, atij që e ka lënë mënjanë grykësinë, një bujar dhe një koprac mund t’i duken njësoj.
Guri i provës e di çfarë është flori, ashtu si edhe lypsari që e njeh kurrnacin. Ai u rikthye me: Unë flas nga përvoja kur them se ata vendosin njerëz të vrazhdtë e të pacipë në portë për të mbajtur jashtë njerëz me vlerë, për të vënë duart e dhunshme mbi burrat besimtarë e të matur, të thonë: «Nuk ka njeri këtu». Dhe në fakt ata kanë thënë të vërtetën,

_Për atë që kuptim, mendim e synim nuk ka, as plan
S’ka njeri në shtëpi- bukur portieri ka thënë._

Unë thashë se kjo është e falshme sepse ata janë tallur në jetë prej njerëzve që presin favore dhe janë shtyrë në vajtim prej kërkesave të lypsarëve, kjo, në kuptimin praktik është e pamundur të kënaqësh lypsarët edhe sikur rëra e shkretëtirës të shndërrohej në perla.

_Sa e mbush me ujë vesa pusin 
Aq shuhet babëzia e pasanikëve të botës
_
Hatim Taiti kish jetuar në shkretëtirë, po të kish qenë në qytet, s’do kish mundur t’i bënte dobi asgjë ndaj sulmeve të lypsarëve, që do ja grisnin rrobat, siç është shënuar edhe në Tajibat.

_Mos më shih mua që tjerët shpresa mos të shestojnë
Sepse shpërblim prej lypsarëve nuk ka_

Jo, unë ndjej keqardhje për gjendjen e tyre. Unë iu përgjigja: Jo, ti i ke zili për pasurinë që kanë. E, pra, kështu ne kundërshtuam njëri-tjerin. Çdo gur që nxirrte para ai, unë ja smbrapsja, dhe saherë që më thoshte mat me mbretin unë e mbuloja membretërshën, gjersa i humbi të gjitha ç’kishte dhe harxhoi të gjitha shigjetate tij të drithmave të grindjes.

_Ki një gajle, mburojën tej mos e hidh kur nga një orator sulmohesh
Që asgjë veç gojëtarisë  së huazuar s’tregon
Fenë e marifetin ushtroje, si orator Sala
Armët në portë tregon, kur fortesa njerëz nuk ka._

Përfundimisht, për të nuk mbeti argument, dhe duke u mundur, ai zuri të flasë broçkulla, siç e kanë zakon të paditurit, të cilët kur shterrojnë me fakte ndaj kundërshtarit, tundin zinxhirët e armiqësisë, si idhull-gdhendësi Azer, që kur nuk mund të mundte të birin me argument zuri sherr me të, duke i thënë se nëse nuk bëhesh i durueshëm, do ta hyj me gurë. Ai burri më ofendoi. Unë i fola ashpër. Ai më grisi kollaren dhe unë e mbërtheva për turinjsh.

_Të dy mbi njëri-tjetrin u rrokullisëm
Të tjerët duke qeshur bënin sehir
Gishti i habisë së botës në dhëmbë
Nga ç’panë e dëgjuan nga ne aq mirë_

T’i bie shkurt, ne e çuam mosmarrveshjen tek kadiu dhe u morëm vesh t’i bindemi një vendimi të drejtë nga gjykatësi musliman, i cili do ta shqyrtonte çështjen dhe të bëjë dallimin mes pasanikut e fukarait. Kur e kish parë kadiu gjendjen dhe dëgjoi arsyetimin tonë, ai e zhyti kokën në kollare dhe pasi përsiatii për një copë herë foli:
O ju që keni lavdëruar pasanikët dhe jeni përfshirë në dhunë verbale ndaj dervishëve, duhet ta dini se kudo që ndodhet një trëndafil, ka edhe gjemba, dhe vera pasohet me dehje, se thesari ruhet me gjarpër, dhe se kudo të gjinden perla mbretërore, aty janë edhe peshkaqenët njeri-gëlltitës. Gjëmbi i vdekjes është vazhdim i kënaqësive të jetës dhe një djall dinak e ndalon gëzimin e parajsës.

_E çfarë do të bëjë dhuna e armikut nëse kërkuesin e mikut nuk e prek
Janë të lidhuar gjithë bashkë, thesar, gjarpër, kënaqësi e pikëllim, trëndaf_il, gjemb.

A nuk e mendonse në kopsht ka shelgje myshku e kunja të vyshkur? Dhe ashtu si në mes pasanikëve ka mirënjohës e burra mosbesimtarë, edhe në mesin e dervishëve ka të durueshëm e të ngutur, njësoj.
_
Po të bëhej perlë çdo pikë vese
Pazari plot me to si gështenja gomari, do mbushej._

 Ata më afër më të madhërishmit e më të lartësuarit janë burra me veti dervishësh dhe dervishë me prirje pasanikësh. Më i madhi ndër pasanikë është ai që mbështet dervishët dhe më i miri ndër dervishët është ai që vetëm fare pak sheh kah pasanikët. Kush beson tek Allahu, ai do të ketë mbështetjen e mjaftueshme e Tij.
Paskëtaj kadiu e ktheu fytyrën me qortim nga mua tek dervishi dhe tha: O ju që keni pretenduar se të pasurit janë përfshirë në ligësira dhe dehur në kënaqësi, disa me siguri janë të tillë si i keni përshkruar ju; me synime të mefshëta dhe mosmirënjohës për dobitë e përftuara. Nganjëherë ata grumbullojnë, vënë mënjanë, hajnë e nuk japin; nëse për shembull nëse shiu dështon ose bota përjeton përmbytje, ata, duke besuar në fuqitë e veta, nuk do të kishin gajle për dervishët, nuk do i frikeshin Zotit dhe do të thonin:

_Nëse tjetri vdes për bukë, unë kam ca,
Rosaku për përmbytje gajle nuk ka
Gratë që mbi deve në dauha[1] kalërojnë
Atë që në rërë zhytur nuk e vështrojnë
Ata përtokë, kur kanë kursyer mbulesat e veta, pyesin
Këtë botë bush e ringre kur njerëzit të vdesin?_

Ka njerëz asisoj që keni dëgjuar, dhe të tjerë që e mbajnë shtruar sofrën e bamirësisë dhe dorën e bujarisë hapur, duke kërkuar një emër të mirë dhe falje nga Zoti. Ata janë zotërues të kësaj bote dhe të pastajmes, si robërit e lartmadhërisë së tij Padishah i botës, që ndihmohet nga hiri hyjnor, pushtues, zotërues i pushtetit mbi kombet në tokë, mbrojtës i kufijve të Islamit, trashëgimtar i mbretërisë së Sulejmanit, më i drejti ndër mbretërit e kohës, Muzaffaer-ud-dynjaua uddin Atabek Abu Bekër Ben Sa’d Ben Zanki, Allahu ja zgjattë ditët dhe i ndhmoftë parrullave të tij.

_Një baba birit mirësinë kurrë s’ja tregon
Që dora e bujarisë tënde mbi njerëzimin ka hedhur
Zoti botës bekime dëshiron t’i japë
Dhe nga mëshirë e tij, të botës të bëri - padishah
_
Kadiu sakaq pati zgjatur vërejtjet e tij dhe kish bërë që oratoria e tij të ngjirej përtej kufijve të pritshmërisë sonë, ne iu bindëm vendimit të tij juridik, i pranuam njëri-tjetrit ç’kish ndodhur mes nesh, zgjodhëm rrugën e pajtimit, i vumë kryet tek këmbët e njëri-tjetrit në shenjë apologjie, i puthëm njëri-tjetrit kokën efaqet, duke i ndrëprerë diskutimet me dy distikët si vijon:

_Pse zarët trrokullisen, dervish, mos u anko
Se pa fat do jeshë nëse me këto mend jetën përfundo
Ngaqë duart e zemrën përplot i ke, o i pasuruar
Këtë botë dhe tjetrën tënden e ke, krejt të zotëruar
_
[1] Samar si shtrat i mbuluar mbi deve ose elefant

----------


## Pellazgu

Një burrë me rroba të arnuara na shoqëronte gjatë një karvani për në Hexhaz dhe një nga emirët arabë i dha atij njëqind dinarë që ta shpenzonte për familjen por kusarët e fisit të Kufaçës sulmuan karvanin dhe e grabitën atë nga gjithçka  që patën. Tregtarët zunë të qajnë e të ankohen, duke thirrur më kot për hallin që i gjeti.

Si me të ankuar a me përgjërim 
Grabitësi sta kthen më florirn

Dervishi nuk e humbi qetësinë e tij dhe nuk tregoi asnjë farë ndryshimi. Unë e pyeta: Vallë, ty nuk ti morën paratë? Ai u përgjigj: Po, po mi morën, por unë nuk qeshë mësuar me ato para, që të mbaj zi nga ndarja me to.

Zemrën me gjësend a njeri mos ta ngjisësh
Se punë e vështirë është që pastaj ta shkisësh

Unë ia ktheva:
Kjo që thua ti më ngjan me rastin tim, sepse kur isha i ri afrimiteti me një djalë dhe miqësia me të ishte e tillë saqë bukuria e tij ishte kibla e syve të mi dhe gëzimi më i madh i jetës kur takohesha me të.

Mbase një engjlëll në qiell por jo i vdekshëm
Mund të jetë në tokë i bukur si ai
Pas të cilit shoqëria është e ndaluar- betohem në miqësi, 
Asnjë farë njerëzore sdo mund të bëhet si ai.

Papritmas këmba e jetës së tij rrëshkiti në llucën e mosqënies. Tymi i ndarjes u ngrit mbi familjen e tij. Unë i bëra shoqëri për ditë të tëra tek varri dhe një nga gjendjet e mia pas humbjes së tij ishte si më poshtë:

Do ti që gjembi i vdekjes një ditë në këmbë të hyri 
Dora e qiellit me shpatë në kokë më goditi
Që sot sytë botën pa ty ta shikojnë
Në varrin tënd ja ku jam, që nga koka të më kalojë
Ai që as pushim e as gjumë nuk kishte
Para se trëndafilë e amarilë të shpërndajë
Përmbysja e qiejve trëndafilin e fytyrës i kish hedhur
Gjemba e driza i rriten përmbi varr.

Pas ndarjes prej tij e mblodha veten dhe vendosa fort ta palos qylymin e kënaqësisë për pjesën e mbetur të jetës dhe të mos nakatosem më në shoqëri:

Mbrëmë në kopshtin e bashkimit, si pallua u krekosa
Por sot pas ndarjes nga shoku, kokën si gjarpër spërdredh
Dobia e detit pa valë do të qe e mirë
E ëmbël do të qe, pa dhimbje, e pa frikë.
Si miqësia me trëndafila pa gjemba të vështirë.
----
Shqipëroi Halit Methasani....

----------


## Pellazgu

Dëgjova një padishah të urdhëronte vrasjen e një të burgosuri. I pashpresi zuri të shajë mbretin në atë rast dëshpërimi, me gjuhën që kishte, dhe të përdorte fjalë të ndyta, si më poshtë:

_Ai që lanë duart me jetën
thotë ç’i përmban zemra._

_Kur njeriu është në dëshpërim, i zgjatet llapa
Dhe bëhet si macja e mundur që sulmon një qen
Në kohë nevoje, dhe luftimi më tej është i pamundur 
Dora majën e shpatës së mprehtë mbërthen_ 
Kur mbreti pyeti se ç’po thoshte ai, një vezir natyrëmirë iu përgjigj: «Shkëlqesia juaj, ai thotë: Ata që e frenojnë zemërimin, i falin edhe njerëzit, ndaj Zoti i don të mëshirshmit. Mbreti i shtyrë nga keqardhja e anulloi marrjen e jetës së tij, por një vezir tjetër, kundërshtar i të parit, thotë:
-Burrat e rangut tonë duhet të flasin vetëm të vërtetën përpara padishahëve. Ky njeri ka fyer mbretin dhe foli papjekuri. Mbreti, i pakënaqur nga fjalët e tij, thotë:
- Ajo gënjeshtër është më e pranueshme për mua sesa e vërteta që thatë ju, sepse i pari u nis nga pajtueshmëria, kurse i dyti për nga ligësia, dhe burrat e zgjuar kanë thënë: «Një gënjeshtër që sjell pajtim është më e mirë se një e vërtetë që sjell telashe»
Ai që shahu e ndjek në ato që thotë
Gjithçka që s’është e mirë është mëkat dhe e kotë.
Në portikun e hollit të Feridunit është ky mbishkrim:
_O vëlla, bota askujt nuk i ka mbet .
Me krijuesin lidhu, kjo të mjafton
Në mall e gjësende në këtë botë mos u mbështet
Se mjaft si ty i ka gëzuar, e tevona jetën ua ka marrë
Kur shpirti i pastër është gadi të largohet.
E ç’dobi do t’i bëjë, vdekur në fron
a përtokë qoftë?_
---
Shqipëroi, Halit Methasani.
Durrës, 16 Korrik, 2016

----------


## Pellazgu

Një nga djemtë e Harun ur Rashidit shkoi tek i ati dhe, i zemëruar e njoftoi atë se një nga djemtë e zyrtarëve kish përdorur shprehje fyese ndaj tij, e kështu Haruni u kërkoi oborrtarëve të tij se çdënim meritohej për këtë. Një prej tyre propozoi dënim me vdekje, një tjetër prerje gjuhe, e ndërsa një tjetër akoma propozoi gjobitje dhe burgim. Atëhere Haruni thotë: O biri im, do të ishte bujare ta falim atë, por nëse ti nuk mundesh ta bësh këtë, përdor edhe ti të njëjtat fyerje për të ëmën e tij; sidoqoftë, jo duke i tejkaluar kufinjtë e hakmarrjes, sepse përndryshe gabimi do bejrë mbi ty.
_Ai që me elefantin e egërsuar lufton
Nga të urtët njeri i mirë nuk merret
Por kur i zemruari fjalë të kota nuk thotë
Burrë i vërtetë do të jetë
Kur një i pakëndshëm një burrë ofendon
Që me durim e ka marrë, e thotë:
O rini shpresëplotë
Unë më keq jam se ju që për mua flisni
Se unë më i vetëdijshëm për gabimet e mia jam se ju._

---
Shqipëroi Halit Methasani

----------


## Pellazgu

Kur Egjypti iu dorëzua Harun Ur Rashidit, ai tha:
Përndryshe nga rebeli, i cili me fodullëkun e tij, si sovran i Egjyptit, pretendonte të ishte Zot, unë ia dorëzoj këtë vend skllevërve më të vrazhdtë» Ai kishte një jevg budalla, që quhej Thasib, të cilin e bëri qeverisës të Egjyptit, por që zgjuarësia dhe shquarja e tij ishte aq e kufizuar saqë kur një fis kish mbjellur pambuk përgjatë brigjeve të Nilit, dhe një shi i papritur ia kishte dëmtuar kulturën e mbjellë, ai u përgjigj:
«Ju duhet ta kishit mbjellë lesh»
Një besimtar që e dëgjoi këtë tha:
_Sikur jeta juaj të shtohej prej diturisë
Më shumë se i padituri askush sdo kish nevojë
Megjitahtë injoranti përfiton jetesë
Përballë së cilës i dituri do qëndrojë

Fati i pasurisë nuk qëndron në aftësi
Por vetëm me ndihmë të hyjnores
Kjo ndodh në një botë ku shumë
Njerëz të marrë nderohen 
Dhe të zgjuarit nënçmohen
Nëse një alkimist vdes në mjerim e varfëri
Torollaku në rrënoja zbulon argjend e flori 
_

---
Shqipëroi Halit Methasani

----------

